# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  درخواست راهنمایی و مشاوره در حوزه بلاکچین

## Fasihi69

سلام من و چند دانشجوی دیگه رشته مدیریت در حال تحقیق برای شروع یک استارتاپ فین تک هستیم و نیاز به مشاوره و راهنمایی افراد متخصص در حوزه کد نویسی بلاکچینی و همچنین اشنا  با حوزه رمز ارز  هستیم اگه کسی مایل به همکاری و دادن مشاوره باشه ما در خدمت هستیم

----------

